# Plow rig assessment for 2010? Changes in store in the off-season?



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Now that the plow season is pretty much over for most of us, how about sharing with us on:

*1) How your plow Jeep did plowing the snow this winter?
2) Any particular challenges, breakdowns, or funny stories to share?
3) What changes in the 'off-season' for better plowing for next winter?*

I'll start off by saying this was my first year with my 87 Cherokee. It plowed much better than I expected. I put air shocks on the front and that really did the trick to level it off. We had a few really big snow storms where I plowed out a bunch of neighbors. Most have ATV's w/plows that work good with a few inches but not so well when ya get 12-15 inches at once. One neighbor with a ATV/plow thanked me up and down, said it would have taken him all afternoon to do what I did in 15 minutes. He couldn't even get his out of the garage it was SO deep. Another neighbor had been shoveling for an hour and I came along and did the other 2/3's in about 15 min. The snow was deep and dry and I moved some impressive amounts of snow that day. I didn't take any money but got a nice bag of cookies from his wife. Only eventfull thing last season is one storm it drifted so much that I was not able to get through to our new house (under construction) with the Jeep. The drifts were too high and long. But we were going to FL anyway for a couple weeks, so when I came back most of it had melted. Our neighbor was stranded in his house for a couple days until his plow guy could get to him. To combat that from being a problem in the future, I just bought a V-plow off Craigslist to put on my Chevy for the really deep and drifted snow. Then I can clean it up with the Jeep.

Here's what's on my to-do list for the off-season to get ready for next winter. Not sure I'll get them all done:
1) Sandblast and repaint Meyer plow to look nice again
2) Replace rockers on both sides of Cherokee
3) Repaint the entire Truck (time might not be on my side on this one)
4) Fix some of the deferred maintenance from the P/O
5) Replace the headliner
7) Get a flashing orange light with magnetic base for safety
8) Re-adjust my plow lights for better vision 
9) Install that Western MVP V-plow onto my 1/2 ton Chev so I can bust through the really deep drifts. Clean it up with the Jeep.

How did your Jeep do? What's in store for off season repairs, changes?

MLG


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Nobody? I was hoping to spice up some discussion...

MLG


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

After 24 years of plowing ~ 100 resies (2 jeeps) I know how to set them up.

I never met too much snow for my jeep. just needed to take smaller bites. 

1) Blizzak tires as wide as I can get them
2) 300 to 400 Lb of counter weight (My's is in the shape of a bumper that plugs into my receiver hitch.
3) air shocks front/rear
4) grate ROTATING beacon (hard to find with all this LED craze)
5) mount the plow controller on the gear shift.
6) I will never buy a strait blade again.


I am looking to add a 3rd jeep or sub with a jeep or S10

Kinda late to get a large respons... when the snows gon so are the plowsite readers (except us nuts)


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

My rig worked great all season, the snow was never too heavy to push, even when I had to take bites.

I have to sand and repaint some of the plow before final storage, nothing too drastic needed. Before the season, I changed two of the three valves/solonoids, so I hope I am good for next year, motor is new also. I am able to store the plow indoors, so it does get some protection for the next 9 months before the plow season.

I have looked into wings to help with trail-off, I may fabricate a pair next fall.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Never got my Jeep set up this for this winter. I blew (complete with case) a tranny on one of our 2500 hds...so there went the money for the plow for the Jeep. Hopefully for next year, its a 1997, sport model, with 6 cyl, & auto. Sucks when there is only so much money to go around...then employees break stuff (also havd to hace both sideplates replaced on one pusher, another that was new in the fall, now needs a torch, & welder taken to it).


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

jeep plowed great. tossing the idea around of building my own V plow for it this year, with down-pressure, and ditch the chain-lift system.


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

Jeep pushed great, the only thing I have to do over the summer is the hub on the pass side is makein a lot of noise and thinkin about either a 7.5 md snowdogg or also lookin in to the boss vxt utv blade i seen a pic of an older with one on facebook will post a pic when I get home


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

heres the pic


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Brilliant idea. That UTV 6.6' plow might be a perfect plow for a Jeep. Why didn't I think of that? Not nearly as heavy as a standard V plow. My Western unimount MVP is VERY heavy. How much do they run (w/o installation)?
http://www.bossplow.com/products/snowplows/utv/index


----------



## tsut (Nov 18, 2010)

Old (new to me) Jeep; new Snowdogg. Absolutely a blast! Much easier than the prior F250/Meyer, especially on the turns at the ends of the driveway and at the garage pad. Only issue was that I had to teach the wife to plow. Every time I was on a trip for the day-job, it was a "need to plow" event. Dang if she didn't say it was no-big deal to plow, too! 

Have a good summer all!

Tom


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

not sure yet how much they run yet im lookin for a good dealer still


----------

